# coke cans



## benellishooter (Feb 3, 2009)

do coke cans sprayed black work as decoys


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yea, but I would just get some cups from like BK or something and spay them, I thought of this after last season... not sure how well pait will stick due to the wax, but you could stack them up and save a ton of room!


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

im pretty sure you could use just about anything to hunt worthless crows...i thought crow hunting was a joke until i actually found this forum hahahahaha


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

mallykiller said:


> im pretty sure you could use just about anything to hunt worthless crows...i thought crow hunting was a joke until i actually found this forum hahahahaha


Worthless.... these are animals you are talking about and some fine game to hunt!
It says enough about the hunter you are.


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

yea i know it sums up what kind of hunter I am...it shows that i like to hunt birds that actually take some skill to hunt....hunting crows is like shooting sparrows off of a power line


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i think crow hunting i takes some skill , but hunters need to stick together and not fight about stupid chit like this , that is why our sport is going down the crapper , because people get wrong impressions about us when we start bickering like 4 year olds . :beer:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

yall are ridiculous....... :lol:


----------

